# Redirect greift nicht .htaccess



## Identität (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich bei dem Seitenaufruf
http://www.molekularkueche24.de/shop/

der mod_rewrite aufgehoben wird und der Redirect nicht greift?

Anbei der Code der htaccess-Datei:


```
RewriteEngine on

RedirectPermanent /shop/ /

RedirectPermanent /blog/melonenkaviar/ http://www.molekularkueche24.de/molekularkueche-rezepte/melonenkaviar/

# Add trailing slash 
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/[^\.]+[^/]$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://%{HTTP_HOST}/$1/ [R=301,L]

RewriteRule know-how/ http://%{HTTP_HOST}/ [R=301,L]

# Redirect non-www to www
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
RewriteRule (.*) http://www.molekularkueche24.de/$1 [R=301,L] 

RewriteRule ^(.*)/(.*)/$ index.php?page=$1&eintrag=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^(.*)/$ index.php?page=$1 [L]
```


----------



## rd4eva (6. Oktober 2011)

1. RedirectPermanent ist keine Direktive von mod_rewrite sondern von mod_alias.
2. Soweit mir bekannt muss der zweite Parameter von RedirectPermanent eine absolute Url sein.
3. Du kannst das RedirectPermanent auch durch eine RewriteRule mit R=301,L ersetzen.


----------

